# 66 gto shop manual and wiring diagrams



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

hey does anyone have the gto shop manual and/or wiring diagrams on pdf or other digital file they could share with me? I figured since they sell them on cd someone might have one they could share with a poor college kid lol


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have scanned and uploaded the wiring diagrams to this thread;

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/#post213466


----------

